# Newbie had her babiesss!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

1 tan boy and 2 white girls! Took about 30 minutes for active labor. And 5 minutes before a storm. I let her outside while I cleaned the stall, went inside to get a bite to eat, and heard my other doe Reese at the glass door hollering (something she's never done) I look out and newbies pushing! Never did get anything to eat....
Can anyone tell me why two have a folded ear? It's grown like that. So happy for girls! That 1/4 boer showed thru lol

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are cute. The folded ears are kind of a Boer trait, I've never had any with ears like that in my Nubians, but with Boers it is pretty common. I think when it is folded that way it is from the way they were laying in the womb. You can take a piece of card board, straighten the ear and tape the card board to the ear to keep it straight if you want them fixed.

I think it adds character


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! they're adorable!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So cute. I miss seeing little ones on here. Can't wait till next kidding season for mine to come along again!
Congrats!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I had just purchased her and my other Nubian caught the tail end of the breeding season phew, these will be milked, and maybe next year breed to my fb Nubian buck. Anyone looking for a bottle baby? Boy will be for sale. Although he's oober cute. Not looking forward to disbudding


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

such a sweet bunch!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

The babies are adorable, and the mother is lovely!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

They are SO cute. Love those ears


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such adorable babies!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on 2 girls and a boy! Nice kids


----------

